# Tree worker electrocuted in mini lift



## squad143 (Aug 29, 2013)

Found this while surfing today:

Tree Man Electrocuted - Crane Accidents


----------



## joedodge (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in Ma. and saw this on the news the day it happened. All I could think of is he didn't wake up that morning thinking it was the day he was going to die. I've got to believe National Grid would have covered those lines if there had been a simple phone call made...I know for sure that can be done...but only those there know for sure what the real circumstances were...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Nov 17, 2013)

Bummer


----------

